# 5 Year MDIV



## zsmcd (Mar 20, 2015)

I have heard rumors that there is such thing as a 5 year BA/MDIV path at some seminaries. Basically a way for you to earn both in just five years. Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## dtaylor3 (Mar 20, 2015)

zachmcdonald said:


> I have heard rumors that there is such thing as a 5 year BA/MDIV path at some seminaries. Basically a way for you to earn both in just five years. Anyone ever heard of this?



Yes but it wasn't for MDiv it was for Master of Arts in Theology.


----------



## matt01 (Mar 20, 2015)

It looks like t is a reality at Southeastern.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 20, 2015)

With declining enrollments for traditional students, the rise of online and distance studies options, and students saddled with huge debt loads at graduation . . . expect to see more schools cobble together these kinds of arrangements. They are intended to lure students to the school, to compete with online programs, and to . . . well, let's be honest, to bolster the bottom line during difficult days for brick and mortar seminaries.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 20, 2015)

SBTS began offering one of these programs a year or two ago.


----------

